

Just for fun: WebQuery is YQL in Python - inportb
https://github.com/inportb/webquery

======
inportb
I did this for the lulz and I'm not sure if this would ever be useful, but
here is a locally-hosted imitation of YQL that can be used from the shell or
imported into Python programs. It's an abstraction layer for interacting with
various API's in a uniform way.

As of now, it only supports SELECT and does not do any caching. It's also
slightly different from YQL in that it's actually SQL, and it uses a different
definition format (it would be nice to support the Open Data Tables format,
though).

What do you think?

